# Sat 0/2 - Meatheads and Mountain Bikes



## mondeo (Sep 30, 2010)

Anyone up for the Meatheads premiere then MTB (or vice-versa, as long as Skidmarks doesn't mind a bunch of sweaty guys around?) Thinking WH isn't too far from Berlin, don't know what else is around there.


----------



## severine (Oct 1, 2010)

Paul should chime in on this because some of the trails they ride around Middletown aren't too far from Suburban. Or you could join Steve-O at Meriden Mountain. WH isn't far as the crow flies, but it's a little convoluted getting there. Best route is probably Route 9 up to Farmington and then over.


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 1, 2010)

It's actually pretty quick to get to the Rez from Suburban Sports, 15 / 20 minutes max.

I can ride Sunday afternoon but not Saturday. Too much going on to get out.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 2, 2010)

This mornings news said they closed the res yesterday to the public due to flooding and will reopen when the water goes down.


----------



## mondeo (Oct 2, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> This mornings news said they closed the res yesterday to the public due to flooding and will reopen when the water goes down.


Yeah, I'm thinking I might want to go somewhere more rain-tolerant today. Like Case.

So, that plan's off. But might still stop by, I need a new boot buckle anyways.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 4, 2010)

Any trip reports on the event?


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 4, 2010)

Pics from the rail jam, not sure if he rode or not.

http://www.facebook.com/#!/album.php?aid=227795&id=84879494110&ref=mf


----------



## mondeo (Oct 4, 2010)

I was working until 1:30AM Saturday. I do not set alarms on Saturday morning. I woke up at 2. Did not go.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 4, 2010)

i stopped by, won 2 t-shirts in the raffle. son bought a new armada jacket, he looks like a punk now.


----------



## severine (Oct 4, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> i stopped by, won 2 t-shirts in the raffle. son bought a new armada jacket, he looks like a punk now.



You're good luck! Didn't you win a hat or something last year, plus a t-shirt?


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 4, 2010)

severine said:


> You're good luck! Didn't you win a hat or something last year, plus a t-shirt?



got a hat, which you claimed for me since we'd left already.

if i had good luck i'd have won the skis.  some guy spent $60 (or something like that) on tix. he won numberous shirts + hats. he also got a pair of ski  pants and a helmet but not the skis.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 4, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> i stopped by, won 2 t-shirts in the raffle. son bought a new armada jacket, he looks like a punk now.



Are they the XXL and extra long t-shits like all the kids in the park wear?


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 4, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Are they the XXL and extra long t-shits like all the kids in the park wear?



they were both black and XL - 1 dalbello which i liked but suddenly found Jake wearing and 1 scott, which was HUGE, more wide than long tho. 

both too hip for me to wear, i'll stick with my Ski Tote shirt.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 8, 2010)

Did anyone watch the movie? How was it?


----------



## MommaBear (Oct 10, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Pics from the rail jam, not sure if he rode or not.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/#!/album.php?aid=227795&id=84879494110&ref=mf



Thanks for posting the link!  We didn't make it to the rail jam that weekend, but we did go check out Suburban Sports yesterday.  Husband commented, "think I found my new ski shop" after finding some very agreeable prices on equipment he's been researching.  Never even knew the place was there until I saw the link.  Thanks again!


----------

